# ADF tank progress



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

So my tank isn't here yet and the " build" will go slow ( buying a piece here and there) But I figured I would still start a Journal to show the progress 

This is the tank I ordered ( Of course this one is not mine but it shows how it looks) 

Photo taken from google images


----------



## shawnee (Jan 23, 2013)

it needs to be like 10 gallons bigger


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

no you are thinking of ACF ... I am getting dwarfs ... 2 in a 5 gallon is fine 2-3 gallons per frog is recommended... Trust me I have been doing my research


----------

